# Where can I buy these?



## Daniel Ma (Oct 18, 2013)

I've got a short list of some plants and tools I'm looking to buy, but I'm unsure of where to buy them and for a reasonable price.

1) Planting tongs/tweezers 
2) Trimming scissors 
3) Hydrocotyle tripartita 
4) Cryptocoryne parva
5) Marsilea hirsuta

Thanks


----------



## bparmar (Mar 14, 2014)

I got a great planted tank tool kit from Charles at Canadian Aquatics for $40. Straight and curved scissors and tweezers plus a grading tool. All in a nice case.


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

bparmar said:


> I got a great planted tank tool kit from Charles at Canadian Aquatics for $40. Straight and curved scissors and tweezers plus a grading tool. All in a nice case.


I've been using this kit for a couple years now. It gives you everything you need. Not a spot of rust. Well worth the money.
You can also get the plants you want in cell cultured pots from Canadian Aquatics.


----------



## Keri (Aug 2, 2010)

+3 on Canadian aquatics, great to deal with


----------

